# The Emperor of Man



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the Emp,Mega-Boss God,Bigger then you
The Emp's namenz is Death


----------



## Giantkid7292 (Feb 7, 2008)

Interesting...yours or just some pic you found?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

mine
I bought him online


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Where? Its a cool looking model.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

yes where, how much and do they do a horus model?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Blasfemos
http://www.blasfemos-shop.co.uk/
Be sure to tell him BigWill sent ya
I don't think They have a Horus
I have an extra Horus I made with twin Lighting claws I'd part with for the right bits.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is some progress on him


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Some more progress on him


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Have you got a scaled pic of him, like next to a normal marine?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I'll take one next update pic.
I'll tell you though the scale is damn near perfect
he is about 2 1/2 heads taller than a Marine


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

does he come in pieces or as one part model?


----------



## Killswitch (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice model.

-J


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Pretty much like a normal marine
Arms,Shoulderpads,cape,part of claw,torso


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

*emperor*

im deffinetly buying one awesome find rep given


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

As requested a scale shot next to his Custode
I put the emp on a built up large base to make him seem even bigger but without him being out of preportion to regular sized marines
He seems to be about 2 1/2 to 3 heads higher than a normal marine which is about right


----------



## Drahc (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice find. Limited edition or are they going to be available for a while?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I do not know.
They are about $55 dollars
I'd get em while I can


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

nic model, but it looks bigger, since its on a raised base, I guess the mini would be just as big as any other Space Marine


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good Eisen, not too shabby at all. I like the different base idea to give him height without screwing over the model. Great idea.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

No Bloodthirster if you matched up both models feet the emperor would be a quarter inch taller(2 1/2 - 3 heads higher)
With the base he is more like 4 1/2 heads taller or almost a half inch.


----------

